# Is Boris Diaw actually a little French girl masquerading as a 6'8 NBA Player?



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, is Boris Diaw actually a little French girl masquerading as a 6'8 pro basketball player?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sometimes it seems that way.

I thought SVG hit it right on the head, when he was commentating the Suns/Mavs game.
"Diaw is sometimes too coachable. I would want my players to atleast come off as humans."

He's totally right, has Diaw EVER shown passion? NEVER.......he hits the game winner against the Mavs, calm as a bird. He gets taken out of the game in crucial time, no care across his face. He gets dunked on, doesn't seem to bother him. 

He really needs to start giving a ****. Otherwise, Suns are wasting 9mil a year on his fat ***.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It was Jeff who said it.

But JVG for Suns coach. Start the campaign!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> It was Jeff who said it.
> 
> But JVG for Suns coach. Start the campaign!


As crazy as this may seem, it could possibly work...

I know for a fact, he would make Amare a much stronger presence, and Marion is a JVG dream player.
But, the game would be A LOT slower, and it would be a complete change from the usual system.

He would improve the defense all around, and I wonder how his offense would look like. The more I think about it, the more interesting it becomes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> It was Jeff who said it.
> 
> But JVG for Suns coach. Start the campaign!


It would work. Nash can hit 3s that Rafer can't and Shawn Marion is a defensive beast.

But you would have some boringass basketball.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

in his defense, JVG didn't really have a point guard like steve nash (as he even noted). i think with the sun's capabilities, he'd be more willing to play an up tempo type of basketball than his history would indicate.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

These posts have nothing to do with Boris Diaw being a little girl.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What are you talking about? I've never seen a more relevant topic.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I watched the Mavs game Monday morning with the thought "What's he doing in the NBA?" echoing through my head.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He just doesn't know how to play with Amare for whatever reason.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> What are you talking about? I've never seen a more relevant topic.


Talking about JVG taking over the team has nothing to do with Diaw being softer than a slice of brie cheese in summer!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Talking about JVG taking over the team has nothing to do with Diaw being softer than a slice of brie cheese in summer!


Uh, yes it does.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He was trying to be aggressive last night, but that aggressiveness quickly turned into a game of horse. It seemed he was trying to see how many fadeaway 16 foot jumpshots he could make.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> He was trying to be aggressive last night, but that aggressiveness quickly turned into a game of horse. It seemed he was trying to see how many fadeaway 16 foot jumpshots he could make.


In all fairness to him, he did miss standstill jumpers too!


----------

